# Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen?



## PhoenixEX (4. Juli 2017)

*Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen?*

Hallo Leute,

ich bewerbe mich gerade für einen Praktikum(für das Stiduim) und habe neben den Programmiersprachen auch überlegt, wie ich IRGENDWIE erwähnen könnte, dass ich mich auch mit Handys gut auskenne.
Damit meine ich nicht, wie man google maps oder sowas startet sondern eher im Bereich

iPhone Jailbreak, Tweaks usw
Android: rooten, OC usw

Wie kann ich sowas überhaupt erwähnen und in welcher Kategorie?
Dachte mir wenn manche schon in Ihrer Bewerbung sagen, dass sie Grundkenntnisse in Photoshop haben, wieso also nicht sowas?
Danke


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Vielleicht gibst du uns einen Hinweis in welche Richtung das Studium gehen soll, dann lässt sich das nämlich deutlich besser bewerten.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PhoenixEX (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibst du uns einen Hinweis in welche Richtung das Studium gehen soll, dann lässt sich das nämlich deutlich besser bewerten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Sry
Ich studiere Informatik
Bewerben tue ich mich gerade bei der Frankfurter Börse


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Was im Informatikbereich eine Interessenbekundung darstellt, könnte in deinem Wunschpraktikum als Gefahrenpotential angesehen werden, denkst du nicht?

Jemand der sich mit der Manipulation von Software-sicherheitssystemen auskennt wäre nicht unbedingt meine Wahl. Gerade im Finanzwesen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PhoenixEX (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was im Informatikbereich eine Interessenbekundung darstellt, könnte in deinem Wunschpraktikum als Gefahrenpotential angesehen werden, denkst du nicht?
> 
> Jemand der sich mit der Manipulation von Software-sicherheitssystemen auskennt wäre nicht unbedingt meine Wahl. Gerade im Finanzwesen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk



Hast an sich vollkommen Recht
Aber das ich rooten kann etc wollte ich ja nicht erwähnen
Ich meinte lediglich, dass ich auch ein etwas tiefgründigeres Wissen in diesem Bereich habe
Wie könnte man das schön rüberbringen(die Interesse zusätzlich wecken, ohne eine Gefahr darzustellen?


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Wobei es nicht schaden kann, wenn man Schwachstellen von System kennt und sich entsprechend davor Schützen kann. 

“Du musst deinen Feind kennen, um ihn besiegen zu können”, hat mal ca. 500 v. Christus der chinesische General und Philosoph Sunzi gesagt.

Leute im Bereich IT-Sicherheit (Vorsorge) bzw. IT-Forensik (Aufklärung) werden überall gesucht. Ich interessiere mich selber für den Bereich. 
Den Unterschied hat ein Professor mal ganz anschaulich erklärt:


> Stellen sie sich Kinder vor, die immer auf dem Brunnenrand spielen. Jetzt kommen 2 Leute die folgendes tun würden.
> IT-Sicherheit: Anbingen eines Gitters auf dem Brunnen.
> IT-Forensik: Klärt hinterher auf, wer eins der Kinder in den Brunnen geschubst hat.


Bei mir ist es eher zweitens.

Wobei mir bei deiner Überschrift zuerst "kann telefonieren" in den Sinn kam.  


Ist es ein reines Informatikstudium oder schon eine bestimmte Richtung wie Wirtschafts- oder Medieninformatik? Welches Semester?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Kurz und knapp: Nein. 

Das sind Fähigkeiten die man mittels YouTube, Forum etc in kurzer Zeit selbst erlernen kann. Also keine besondere Fähigkeit.  

Wenn überhaupt könnte man es unter Hobby erwähnen.


----------



## azzih (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Ist keine relevanter Skill der sich im Lebenslauf wiederfinden muss. Kannst bei Hobbies dann unter "Basteln mit Elektronik" oder sowas reinschreiben wenn du unbedingt willst.

Wenn dein Lebenslauf relativ mager aussieht, ist das erstens nicht schlimm, da du ja erst am Anfang deiner beruflichen Laufbahn stehst und zweitens solltest du dann lieber jeden Nebenjob den du je hattest etwas aufbauschen und mit aufnehmen.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Vielleicht Analyse und Optimierung geschlossener Systeme im Bereich der mobilen Kommunikation?
Auf Nachfrage kann man dann noch immer sagen, was genau man damit meint. Außerdem solltest du begründen können was dich angetrieben hat. Also Gier/Geiz, soziales (für Freunde die es sich nicht leisten können und Angst hatten vor sozialer Ausgrenzung), oder einfach die Neugierde und technisches Interesse.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Jemand der sich mit der Manipulation von Software-sicherheitssystemen auskennt wäre nicht unbedingt meine Wahl. Gerade im Finanzwesen.



Ein klares Jein. Ich bin in der IT von einem Finanzunternehmen und zwei Zimmer weiter sitzen unsere Sicherheits-Firewall-Fritzen und sie kennen sich mit sowas aus. Sie wissen, wie man Daten abzieht, was man sich dafür einfallen lassen kann und etc und das müssen sie auch. Eben um das zu unterbinden bzw. vermeiden, dass das passieren kann frei nach dem Motto: "kenne deine Feinde".


----------



## Cleriker (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Kann ich mir denken. Das Problem ist ja, dass du nicht weißt wie der Sachverstand der Person ausschaut, die seine Unterlagen zuerst sichtigt. 
Außerdem wollte ich dem TE so vielleicht eine etwas genauere Beschreibung der gewünschten Position entlocken.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Ich würde das auch nicht erwähnen, sowas habe ich als 12 jähriger nach 1 Youtube Video hingekriegt


----------



## Lee (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Wenns nur darum geht Tools zum rooten, jailbreak usw. zu verwenden, würde ich das nicht erwähnen. Das ist wie schon mehrfach erwähnt keine große Leistung und dank unzähliger Tutorials für jeden machbar.

Ganz anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn du in der Lage wärest diese Tools selbst zu schreiben, d.h. die Schutzmechanismen von Android und iOs zu umgehen


----------



## Laggy.NET (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du das ohne Tutorial hinbekommst und entsprechend deine Tools für Jailbreak und Root selbst entwickelst, dann erwähne das ja, unbedingt! Die stelle ist dir später sicher.
Aber wenn du das ganze einfach nur NUTZT, dann braucht es dafür absolut keine besonderen Kenntnisse. X-beliebiges Tutorial und fertig. 

Jeder, der sich ein wenig für die Thematik interessiert, wird das hinbekommen. (Gut, viele bringens trotzdem nicht hin, weil sie einfach dumm sind, aber egal) 
Das ist imho so, als würde man als Mechatroniker schreiben, dass man beim eigenen Auto die Zündkerzen wechseln kann. Oder ein Informatiker, der Windows installieren kann... Oder ein Anwendungsentwickler, der HTML kann....
Ja wow... 

Ich würds wenn dann auch unter Hobbies packen. Damit kannst du auch zeigen, dass du dich für sowas interessierst.

Außerdem würde ich nicht "Handy" schreiben. Das Klingt so 90er. "Smartphone" hat sich seit Jahren etabliert.


----------



## blautemple (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Klar, wenn du der bist der das Tool schreibt, dann sollte das auf jeden Fall in den Lebenslauf


----------



## P2063 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*



iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Ich meinte lediglich, dass ich auch ein etwas tiefgründigeres Wissen in diesem Bereich habe
> Wie könnte man das schön rüberbringen(die Interesse zusätzlich wecken, ohne eine Gefahr darzustellen?



Erstmal sollten deine Fähigkeiten auch auf die Jobanzeige passen. Bewirbst du dich einfach nur initiativ oder gibt es ein konkretes Projekt in dem du arbeiten wirst? Im ersten Fall würde ich es möglichst allgemein formulieren und auch das nur, wenn es überhaupt im Job eine Rolle spielt. Im zweiten Fall entweder garnicht (wenn es nicht der Jobbeschreibung entspricht) oder eben irgendeine Formulierung von wegen "tiefe Systemkenntnisse mit Ntzung von ADB" usw.

Ist halt echt Fallspezifisch. Einfach nur für ein Praktikum würde ich es nicht unbedingt erwähnen. Wenn du dich in der IT Security bewirbst und dein Job sein wird ein Mobile Device Management zu implementieren oder Sicherheitslücken in den Mitarbeitergeräten zu finden, dann sollte man es auf jeden Fall ansprechen.


----------



## PhoenixEX (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Ja am Besten belasse ich es dann.
Aber eine andere Frage hätte ich noch:

ich habe auf gewissen Seiten gesehen, dass man unter EDV Kentnisse auch den Unterpunkt "Hardware" angeben kann.
Könnte ich eventuell dort was sagen? wie z.B
Hardware               PC Zusammenbau - sehr gute Kenntnisse???


----------



## Zeiss (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Also in meinem Lebenslauf steht das hier unter "Hobbies":



> Motorsport, Programmieren (C/C++/C#, SQL, PL/SQL, Java, Shell), serielle Bussysteme im Fahrzeug, reverse engineering, Mikrocontrollerprogrammierung


----------



## blautemple (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*



iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Ja am Besten belasse ich es dann.
> Aber eine andere Frage hätte ich noch:
> 
> ich habe auf gewissen Seiten gesehen, dass man unter EDV Kentnisse auch den Unterpunkt "Hardware" angeben kann.
> ...



Puuh, sowas sollte eigentlich Grundwissen sein, das sind imo einfach keine besonderen Kenntnisse...


----------



## airXgamer (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Als höchstes könnte man da: "Grundlagenkenntnisse im Aufbau von Betriebssystemen und Endgeräten" draus machen 

Ich würds lassen, außer eventuell bei nem Schülerpraktikum.


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Wenn du Informatik studierst, sollte das eigentlich alles zu den Grundkentnissen zählen.
Ich hatte in meiner Bewerbung auch nur allgemein stehen "Gute Elektronik Kentnisse" , aber das war dann schon bisschen mehr als Handy rooten oder PC zusammenbauen. Als Hobby kann mans vielleicht reinnehmen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn überhaupt könnte man es unter Hobby erwähnen.



Und Hobbys schreibt man nicht mehr in einen Lebenslauf, es sei denn, man will sich lächerlich machen. Oder auch so Dinge wie "Name und Beruf der Eltern"...


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lebenslauf Handy kentnisse erwähnen???*

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass es für die gewünschte Stelle eine Ergänzung darstellt, kann man das durchaus noch schreiben. 
Beispiele:
Beruf  Chauffeur - Hobby Rennen Fahren und an Autos schrauben
Beweist ein Gewisses Verständnis für Fahrbahnbeschaffenheit und Technik, sowie Wartung des Wagens.
Beruf Lockführer - Hobby fliegen
Wer einen Flugschein besitzt ist gesundheitlich und von der Konzentration schon mal mehr als tauglich und beweist dass er am Ball bleibt.


----------

